# Spyderco Knives



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I am in the market to buy a new edc knife and have nearly decided on a Spyderco, Amalgam Carbon Fiber. There are tons of great reviews online regarding Spyderco so I'm beginning to feel it's a wise purchase.







This is a picture of the Amalgam Carbon Fiber.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I have a Spyderco Salt.. I really like and its polished very very nice.
It was a knife we were given when stationed at SDVT-1. I lost the original, so I replaced it with a non serrated one.. Solid, wont rust, H1 steel.
Probably not as robust as some metals, but its holding an edge well..


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> I have a Spyderco Salt.. I really like and its polished very very nice.
> It was a knife we were given when stationed at SDVT-1. I lost the original, so I replaced it with a non serrated one.. Solid, wont rust, H1 steel.
> Probably not as robust as some metals, but its holding an edge well..


I'll take a look at Salt model for sure. It is great to know that military personal trust the company.

I was almost dead set on getting the best steel I could find M390...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> I'll take a look at Salt model for sure. It is great to know that military personal trust the company.
> 
> I was almost dead set on getting the best steel I could find M390...


Many spydercos are on sale at bladehq, and many are salts.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

While I do not own one now, I've owned several in the past. They sharpened great, held the edge, and did not require a lot of daily maintenance. If you can only buy one knife, it should come from this grouping.


----------

